# Still not found a layout I like



## JtB (6 Aug 2010)

In some respects the CycleChat format looks the nicest with the CC logos etc., but it really looks messy at times (as do the other formats) on my screen. What would be nice would be a clean simple format with the CC logos that resembles (as much as possible) the old forum.


----------



## jack the lad (6 Aug 2010)

I'm not sure what the problem is. It seems OK to me. Already I can't remember what the old format was like, but I don't remember it being so very different.


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2010)

My long-term plan is to re-work the main style and reduce the additional styles to just one - but it's a massive undertaking so it will be some time before I can begin and a slow process when I do eventually start on it.

I'll make an announcement nearer the time.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## DavieB (7 Aug 2010)

Noticed your online at 2 in the morning active in the "to do" forum its friday night ADMIN have a break!


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2010)

DavieB said:


> Noticed your online at 2 in the morning active in the "to do" forum its friday night ADMIN have a break!



Calling it a night now ...  

I've been busy with non-CC stuff over the past few weeks so wanted to get the forums moved forward some more and some of the stuff off the to-do list. Besides, it's lovely and quiet at this hour ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (7 Aug 2010)

Yes I noticed how you seemed to enjoy writing FIXED on lots of threads tonight - you have been busy.


----------



## HJ (12 Aug 2010)

Just to say it is very much appreciated


----------

